# Reserve Q?s: Is summer training mandatory? Is it difficult to find the time as a student?



## Veteran`s son (25 Feb 2003)

Is summer training for Reserves mandatory?

Couldn‘t the BMQ and the rest of Basic Training be completed during the one evening a week and certain weekends that must be attended for training?

Also, is it two or three weekends a month for training?


----------



## DnA (25 Feb 2003)

BMQ can be taking during the summer, monday to friday, or every 2nd weekend during the year

SQ an your QL3, QL4, etc are done during the summer


----------



## DnA (25 Feb 2003)

for the reserve, you owe them
1 night a week
1 weekend a month
an, during the spring break period, their‘s usually training in that

an summer training


----------



## Veteran`s son (25 Feb 2003)

Is it difficult to find the time to be a student and be in the Reserves?

Is this challenging for most people?

Any replies would be appreciated!


----------



## Korus (25 Feb 2003)

I guess that depends on the person, and how much free time they like to have.   

I‘m currently studying engineering, and am serving in the reserves as well. I try to do training courses full time in the summer, and manage to find the time to attend almost all parade nights and exercises, though I sometimes have to miss one during midterms. 

So it is do-able, I know other people do it to, but at times it does require time managment skills to be able to jugle getting good grades, and the giving as much as you can to the reserves.


----------



## DnA (25 Feb 2003)

I‘m a high school student in the PRes, I have no problems with it, an a bunch of other people in my unit are in college/university an they dont seem to have problems with it


----------



## SpinDoc (25 Feb 2003)

Expanding on what Korus says...

Yes, it depends quite a bit on both yourself (what kind of schedule you have) and also the responsibilities that are entrusted to you by your unit.

If you join as an NCM, early on in your career as a private chances are you won‘t be entrusted with tasks that would take you extra time beyond parade night.  As you get higher in rank (and if you‘re still in school), you might have to do some prep work at home (i.e. prepare lesson).

Depending on your unit/your boss, young officers may get minimal responsibilities or they might be entrusted with something a bit heftier, such as planning and managing a course, etc.  It might take a lot of time or it might take very little time, depending on how one tackles the responsibility.

Hope that didn‘t muddy the water too much.


----------



## Pikache (26 Feb 2003)

School work is not an excuse for missing training.
Do them ahead of time. Do a little planning.


----------



## ninty9 (26 Feb 2003)

> School work is not an excuse for missing training.
> Do them ahead of time. Do a little planning.


I beg to differ.  

What is more important in ones life?  Reserves or getting a degree from a University.  The Reserves is a job, school is much more important.

If one cannot do both, quit.  Its simple, but I don‘t think i‘d choose any work over my education.  I‘m the one paying for the education, so why wouldn‘t I do it?


----------



## Pikache (26 Feb 2003)

^You‘re right. I‘d choose education over missing a training night.

However, I‘ve not seen any situation where a little planning, (and perhaps less partying) does not free up time to finish your school work and allows you to attend training.

In university, you are told in advance, or given an idea when your assignments are due and when your tests and exams are.
So, plan around that.


----------



## combat_medic (26 Feb 2003)

DnA: correct me if I‘m wrong, but didn‘t you just join up? You may want to hold off on saying how easy it is to juggle school/work and reserves until you‘ve been in for a while.


----------



## DnA (26 Feb 2003)

Combat_medic

that is correct

but, I dont see the Rsv‘s taking up that much time though, it‘s only really 1 night a week mostly, an I think most people can handle that

aslong as you have good time managment, I cant see it being a problem, but I‘m sure some people do have a problem an cant make it to every night or weekend for whatever reason

just my oppion


----------



## 311 (26 Feb 2003)

Im in high school and reserves and I find that it is a little hard.Its just most teachers expect you to be doing work on the weekend , and while on course , it takes up your weekends. Its not impossible by any means, it just means you have to work a bit harder on weekdays.

Im doing BMQ right now and all but one of us is either in high school or university... so you should be able to do it.


----------



## combat_medic (26 Feb 2003)

DnA: STOP answering questions to which you don‘t know the answers. As an untrained private with no time in, no courses, and no experience, you may want to refrain from always voicing your opinion. Also, you may want to remove your exact name, unit, and platoon from your signature... just some advice.

As for courses: in Western Area, they are running BOTH BMQ and SQ during the weekends, and there is some talk of offering some trades courses, but that hasn‘t happened here (in 39 CBG) yet. To complete his training, and progress in his career, there may be times when he‘s required to go away for courses, but the reserves has gotten much better with this in that they‘er breaking everything up:

example: leadership training used to be 13-16 weeks straigh. NOW it‘s done mostly through the home unit, with only a 6 week (or so) commitment to go away for. They‘ve realized that they need to tailor courses more for the working person and student, so the course lengths are getting shorter, but now there‘s just more courses to take.

I hope this clarifies a little. Also, there‘s still a lot of changes happening, so just tell him to keep his ears open.


----------



## Recce41 (26 Feb 2003)

Combat Medic
 Thanks, He‘s getting on my nerves too. Vet Son, your question is one of the reasons. Regs dislike Res. Our Res are the only ones in the world that cannot be ordered to go play. I hope one day they say, every man/woman has to do three yrs, Res/Reg time. That you have to go to the field, etc.


----------



## muskrat89 (26 Feb 2003)

> Regs dislike Res. Our Res are the only ones in the world that cannot be ordered to go play.


Like that‘s their fault? That‘s like saying "I dislike Canadian Regulars because they are the only ones in the western world with old tanks and trucks"

I can only speak for the Militia Unit that I was in, but we busted our humps TRYING to get "ordered to go play"


----------



## combat_medic (26 Feb 2003)

DnA: as a brand new recruit, you have NO responsibilities in the reserves. You show up, march around, and leave. You‘re not on course, you‘re not a leader, you have NOTHING to do during the week other than maybe polish your boots. 

Once you‘ve had even a little time in, you‘ll realize that it‘s not a big party for everyone else. As a leader, you have to prepare lesson plans, call all of your troops, prepare for exes, and keep in touch with your superiors. I‘ve been in for 4+ years and I‘m JUST figuring that out.

Even as a corporal, there‘s lots to be done, and most of it isn‘t on a Thursday night. I imagine for you it‘s a piece of cake right now. Your reserve time ends the moment you walk out the dorr, but don‘t make the assumption that it‘s the same for anyone else. At the moment you have no experience to draw from, so stop trying to refer to it.


----------



## canada (26 Feb 2003)

It is difficult to lead a balanced life as a full-time student and stay involved in your unit.  To Bedpan or whatever his name was, education is going to get you somewhere in life, I don‘t know about you but my economics degree is a lot more sought after in the classifeds than my training to shoot people.  I guess that depends what news paper you read.  It is somthing that one can do but school (university) takes up a lot of time, espically if your in anything other than music or fine arts or some basket weaving degree.  I‘m hoping to stay with the reserves during a graduate degree but it may have to go.

Those of you in high school, don‘t say anything you have it easy.
Bedpan, think before you speak, much of the army could do with that. 
 :mg:  

Cheers -aw


----------



## Recce41 (26 Feb 2003)

When soldiers have excuses not to show, burns me. When a whole Sqn is tasked to support a unit, and only 10 people show. That is BS. And the Tank thing makes no sense. In the Brit and US Army, soldiers go to jail if they don‘t show. In ours we tell them, OOO next time we‘ll take away your kit. The Res are a socal club now. When people sign in and just go to the mess, or just sign in. My view and others, all COs and RSMs be Reg, and have a full RSS staff.


----------



## Pikache (26 Feb 2003)

^Yeah, I‘m just a bloody private, and only in 2nd year history, yet somehow managed to juggle my schedule.

I‘ve heard too many ‘I can‘t come out because my teacher/prof assigned me this assignment due monday like two months ago, but now I‘m getting around to doing it.‘


----------



## muskrat89 (26 Feb 2003)

The tank thing was a rhetorical example, not a literal one. Sorry I didn‘t clarify. So, what you don‘t like is people who shirk their responisbilities, and systems that don‘t hold them accountable. I don‘t know if you‘ve ever done other jobs besides the military, but those people and situations are disliked in all walks of life, and all professions. I could list examples of Regular Force soldiers who were not shining examples of world-class work ethics, but that would quickly degrade into an argument that I‘m not going to partake in, with you or anyone else. Slackers and morons are not unique to the Reserves. To paint everyone and everything with one brush as you do, does not do your knowledge and experience justice.


----------



## DnA (26 Feb 2003)

sorry, I‘ll stop answering threads then

but, I‘m just posting what i know

Reserves do train once a week, an usually 1 weekend a month, etc


an, I‘v been in the Reserve for almost a month, so I do have a little time in, an I‘m just going by with what I‘v been told by others in my unit an such


----------



## DnA (26 Feb 2003)

Combat_Medic

I‘m just stating what it‘s like for me now


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Feb 2003)

DNA everyone has a right to their own opinion, even if its the world is flat.
I think what might help in this situation is if you answer questions  just make sure the person/s your speaking to understand the amount of expierence you have within the military. Most of us can‘t answer a question about what it‘s like to be on the BMQ nor could you answer what it was like to be on a QL2, see what i mean?

I really agree with what Recce41 said about COs and RSS staff being reg force. They know the ins and outs of the system a lot better, they know  a lot more people In the system to call in favors. That being said the reg force guys have to understand the nature of the reserves. As dumb as it is, you can‘t force reserve guys to work. If you have 4 training nights with 3 periods of drill each, chances are your not going to have many people on the 5th training night. Is it right? Probably not but thats how it works.
I think the major problem with the reserves is they are treated with such kid gloves. If you say ‘live fire excersise‘ a lot of them are actually afraid.  I‘ve actually heard privates say "screw that im not going to the jungle lanes this week-end i can get shot". Half the fault is theirs for their attitude but i think the other half of the blame falls on the army for not giving them realistic enough training. You can‘t train and treat people like kids then expect them to act like adults when the time comes.


----------



## PTE Gruending (26 Feb 2003)

Combat Medic is right, as PTE‘s we are at the low end of the totem poll. There is a lot of paperwork, and "on your own time" planning and logistics to be done even for a parade night by the brass.

DNA: you can‘t make a common assumption that Reserve life is OK for all students. For instance if you are in high school: For all we know, you have an easy time with Reserve timings because (theoretically): a) you could be in all bootstrap classes, still learning your capital A‘s b) not play sports, have extra-curricular activity c) whatever, you could take the Military very seriously.

Another student in your position could be attempting to get scholarships, play sports, doing all sorts of stuff.

Bedpan:
Personally I know this: I am a University Student and it takes extreme precedence. If I wanted the Military to takeover my life I would have joined the Reg force. <sarcasm> Why arent you in the Regs? Something more important than the Army</Sarcasm>.

Now I too am sick of all the little high-school kiddies complaining to their SC‘s and 2IC‘s, "I cant do this or that because I have essays due, etc etc". Get a grip; drop out of the Army or School, or plan better.


----------



## ninty9 (27 Feb 2003)

> I‘ve heard too many ‘I can‘t come out because my teacher/prof assigned me this assignment due monday like two months ago, but now I‘m getting around to doing it.‘


Yeah, I understand where your going.  Its a time managment thing lke you said before.  People should know, but a lot leave it until last minute.  I agree that this shouldn‘t be an excuse.


----------



## DnA (27 Feb 2003)

once again, I‘am just simply saying what it is like for me..

i‘m sure, their are plenty of people who have difficulty keeping up with school/job an reserves


----------



## DnA (27 Feb 2003)

in my Signiture, i had it listed that I was only a member of Pat Platoon, so i just assume whoever read my post‘s would know I was only a new recruit in the army, but next time I will add more info in my responses

an ghost, thanks for telling me "how to correct" what i did, instead of telling me to basically shut up cause  I know nothing


----------



## PTE Gruending (27 Feb 2003)

Recce41, may I ask what is the source of your animosity towards the Reserve force?

Food for thought: Canadian Army (or CF for that matter): what would it look like without a Reserve Force? Are there any nations without such a thing as a Militia or Reserve? And how do they deal with current issues?

Thanks


----------



## logistik (27 Feb 2003)

What recce41 is saying is that he doesn‘t like the attitude of the average reservist. The "I‘ll show up or I won‘t, who cares." You need to be commited. Even if it is a part time job you should not take it lightly. Its like the ads say, " It‘s not your average part time job." So don‘t treat it like one. Show up as much as you possibly can. And try and show everyone that you aren‘t just another reservist. Show that you take the job serious.

But **** , what do I know? I am a FNG myself.


----------



## muskrat89 (27 Feb 2003)

I‘m trying really hard not to get drawn into this, but I am weak...      I can only speak for the Unit I was in. Maybe 10% were lazy, or slackers, or useless. Getting rid of them, or making them accountable was an uphill battle, administratively. That bothered the conscientious Reservists in the Unit. The rest of the Unit were dedicated, professional as they could be, and there BECAUSE THEY WANTED TO BE. not because it was a "job", or career they were stuck in. Unless things have changed, or I was in a unique Unit, I don‘t agree with what you call the attitude of the "average" reservist. RSS staff was hit and miss - I didn‘t get the impression it was a plum posting. Many of our BSMs and RSMs were ex-Regular Force - again hit and miss. Instead of being there because they enjoyed it, and had spent 15 years in the Unit, while also filling another role in the Community - they were there because it was a convenient place to semi-retire, after their career in the Regs, and the presiding BSMs and RSMs were probably former buddies. Finally, to give Recce some creedance, I don‘t blame Regular Force soldiers for their perceptions of the Militia. That is because, and I have said it before, we don‘t send our brightest and best on callouts and other taskings, because they usually cannot be spared from their civvie jobs. We sent (often, not always) who was able to go. Often they were members of the 10%, mentioned above.


----------



## portcullisguy (27 Feb 2003)

Thought I have only been in less than a year, and am still doing BMQ, I am starting to understand what level of committment the reserves like to see out of its members - at least in 32CBG.

An anecdotal example: My friend and co-worker is in an armoured regiment here in Toronto.  On a weekend he was supposed to be working, he still managed to find time after work to show up at the armoury on the Friday night as the unit prepared to go to Meaford.  He couldn‘t go himself, but there he was helping sort out kit, and basically lending a hand making sure everything went off as planned.  Sure, it‘s a half-day‘s pay, but I think for him the reward is also participation, even when he cannot commit to the whole weekend because of work.

Clearly, our committment to the federal public service jobs we hold takes priority, in our case.  He also knows that the reserves won‘t work if no one shows up.


----------



## Brad Sallows (27 Feb 2003)

>Is summer training for Reserves mandatory?

Not if the courses are available part-time.  While as noted there is very little one can be compelled to do, each reserve soldier has a strong ethical obligation to make the time to complete BMQ, SQ, and MOC (first level of trade training, eg. infantry) as soon as possible.   All of that should be achievable in as little as a single summer (if schedules were so arranged) or, I suggest, two years at the outside.

>Couldn‘t the BMQ and the rest of Basic Training be completed during the one evening a week and certain weekends that must be attended for training?

Yes, when and where the courses are offered part-time.

>Also, is it two or three weekends a month for training?

Most unit Sep-May annual training schedules will occupy one evening per week, one full weekend per month, and one weekend day (eg. Sat) per month.  Not all of that will necessarily be required of every soldier.

Most part-time courses run on separate schedules which may coincide with the host unit‘s annual training schedule.  The pattern will vary by area.  For example, in BC (39 CBG) the preferred mix is a three-week cycle of two weekends on and one weekend off.


----------



## Veteran`s son (27 Feb 2003)

Thank you for all of your replies!

 I know that I have asked many questions about joining/serving in the Reserves but the informative replies from the group were helpful to me!

I am glad to be a member of this message board.

Thank you again!


----------



## ender (4 Mar 2003)

The reserves is the ideal part-time job for any student.

Why?

Because you are pretty much gauranteed a job every summer when you are off school.  A well-paying job.

During the year you have a part-time job that pays pretty good money for the hours you work.  It‘s also a good break from everyday life.

If you are having trouble managing school work and the Army, you can always take time off.  If you really can‘t manage it, you can go ED&T (exempt drill and training) for up to 90 days without any real trouble.

What other job is that flexible?  What other job can you say "sorry, I can‘t work tonight because I have a big exam the next day"?

A good percentage of the people in my unit are either in school or have finished school.  Managing school and the reserves is in many ways eaiser than trying to get enough time off work.  If you can‘t make it work when you are a student, then the reserves is probably not for you.


----------

